# After Market Table Saw Splitter, Shark Guard



## Manitario

Have had the 4" version for a few years on my SawStop. It works great, and the overhead dust collection is top notch.


----------



## NormG

That was very painless, great review and need product


----------



## ScottKaye

+1 for Lee and his products. I have the .105 kerf set as well as the overhead guard with dust collection. I agree with everyone else, its an outstanding investment in safety for my 30 year old unisaw and its nice to have such a great above the table dust collection solution. Last I heard, Lee was running a 3-4 month backorder on the sharkguard, though he was able to ship me out the splitters much sooner. Go ahead and get in line, you wont have buyers remorse later!

Scott


----------



## woodshopmike

I heard the same thing about his lead time and I'll be the first to say that you won't regret buying the splitters!.

I didn't buy the blade guard/dust collection accessory as I've never enjoyed them. I can not speak to the performance etc. of his overhead dust collection product.

Manitario,

I really enjoyed using the Saw Stop while a shop assistant at App State. Honestly, I've never had much trouble with dust flying back at me when using a shop made zero clearance throat plate. I also love the riving knife that is on the Saw Stop! Not to take anything away from Lee, but I never felt like the Saw Stop needed improvement. Each to his own though! Thanks for replying, all that matters is that you've found a good solution to your needs in the shop!


----------



## dczward

I've had a SharkGuard on my TS for 4 years or so, and I absolutely love it. My TS came with a rving knife, blade guard, and anti-kickback pawls, but no dust collection. I got the Shark for the DC, but stayed for the awesomeness of the rest of it. It is a big improvement over all the things the stock parts did, and the DC is great. I'm one of those people who like to work safely, and use the guard every time unless a cut just won't work otherwise. The Shark Guard was easy to install, and is easy to put on or take off as needed. I can't recommend it more - great product.


----------



## mikec1217

Douglas,

Thanks for adding your experience! Each woodworker is responsible for his or her own safety and I certainly am not belittling (don't think I was, but just want to be super clear) anyone who uses extra guards or devices to make there work as safe as possible. We aren't starfish after all, digits don't just grow back!

BTW, nice site! I like that you stopped to take photos of the door in your neighborhood. I couldn't agree more how much little details add to the appear of an object!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## woodshopmike

Douglas,

Thanks for adding your experience! Each woodworker is responsible for his or her own safety and I certainly am not belittling (don't think I was, but just want to be super clear) anyone who uses extra guards or devices to make there work as safe as possible. We aren't starfish after all, digits don't just grow back!

BTW, nice site! I like that you stopped to take photos of the door in your neighborhood. I couldn't agree more how much little details add to the appear of an object!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## jbswearingen

I've had my SharkGuard for about a year, and while I haven't been able to do as much wood working as I'd like in that time, I really enjoy the ease of use and the utility of this system.

I recommend it.


----------



## ScottKaye

I'm about to say goodbye to Lumberjocks as I'm receiving FAR TOO MUCH SPAM in my emails.. Lumberjocks used to do a really good job keeping the spammers out of here but all this TED's woodworking bull******************** is too much and I have had enough. NO, turning off email notifications to forum threads I'm following is NOT an option. Either this gets fixed or I'm outta here. the above message was flagged.


----------

